# tying the bitches down



## acidserum (Jun 14, 2008)

if u tie a plant down , yes it will start growing a second stem , but is it only one , or do multiple stems grow ?


----------



## ocb123 (Jun 14, 2008)

I suggest reading the grow faq top left for tying advice. But generally tying wont' produce another shoot, it allows more light to the lower branches, allowing them to catch up to the main stem.
I think. lol.


----------



## erbium (Jun 14, 2008)

When you tie down the top it tells all the other branches to grow up . I am a big fan of tieing plants down . I use long twist ties to do it . I top at most once - why cut off active growing tips unless in a big garden or growing huge plants ? . Tieing and training plants you can emulate sea of green kinda by keeping all the growth at one level and pulling branches to an area where the light would be hitting the ground .. You get a much better bud to stem ratio but you won't get those super giant colas . 

Tieing is a good way to keep all the tops around the same height to maximize your lighting and pulling the branches down and out allows all of the lower buds to get good light . Tieing is a great way to maximize yield when you grow from seed and only got a few ladies and it is good when you want to maximize bud but keep your plant count down . 

Do not tie them tight or you will hurt the plant .


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 15, 2008)

When you tie a plant, it knows something is "wrong" so it does the only thing it knows how to do... It grows to fix the problem! Since the top of the plant is tied and cannot grow up, the plant sends its other branches up in hopes that at least one of them will be able to avoid whatever obstruction has stopped the top from growing up. It is usually multiple branches, however sometimes one branch will take over and become more like another top. It all depends on your variety and it's growth pattern, but even if one branch does take over, you will still probably have other branches too. 

In nature, a plant might need this coping mechanism if it were growing at the base of a steep southern facing hill or cliff. Say theres a rock overhanging about 3 feet up. It actually shaded the plant during the hottest part of the day when it was younger, allowing it to live while others withered and died in the heat. Now the plant is big enough to survive the heat, but its grown smack dab into a ceiling of rock! well, all those other little branches are able to shoot out and collect sunshine when much of the plant is stull underneath the shade of the ledge, allowing it to eventually gather energy that it never would have had access to had it not grown really bushy.

You have space constraints that stop the use of a scrog? Is it because you have to move them? Otherwise you can train those branches to grow along the screen, just by wrapping them and tying them to the screen every so often. fill the whole screen up with budding branches and get a huge yeild. If your plants need to move daily though, this wouldn't work that well.


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 12, 2009)

does anyone have pics of tying down?


----------



## smokecabbage420 (Feb 12, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/158378-blue-cheese-cheese-blueberry-etc.html i did quite abit of lst on this bitch


----------



## smokecabbage420 (Feb 12, 2009)

it self topped twice and also has like 40 bud sites cant wait for her to finish


----------



## smokecabbage420 (Feb 12, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/160888-grow-journal-sprout-flower-day.html woops sry wrong thread heres the right one


----------



## genfranco (Feb 14, 2009)

check out supercropping for less headache!. LOL


----------



## soryu (Feb 25, 2009)

here goes my pic. 
any suggestions?


----------



## bwood188 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah i have a couple of pics of a plant that has been tied down. I did this on the first plant ever grown and it turned out 4 ounces off of a 1.5 foot tall plant.


----------

